# לנו



## Konstantinos

I do not understand the meaning of this word in this phrase:

היום יש לנו זמן

Why not simply: ליום יש זמן???


----------



## arielipi

היום יש לנו זמן
today we have time

ליום יש זמן
day has time
ליוסי יש זמן
yossi has time.


----------



## Konstantinos

So, I guess it implies something like we or us or our...


----------



## arielipi

לנו - us/we
שלנו - ours.


----------



## Konstantinos

Interesting language the Hebrew...


----------



## Drink

Essentially, -נו is the suffix pronoun meaning "us". So לנו = ל- + -נו.


----------



## arielipi

there's also אנו any which is shorter and archaic form of אנחנו


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> there's also אנו any which is shorter and archaic form of אנחנו



Well actually אנחנו is older than אנו, just like אנכי is older than אני.


----------



## arielipi

Drink said:


> Well actually אנחנו is older than אנו, just like אנכי is older than אני.


That is why i said archaic and not older.


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> That is why i said archaic and not older.



You're right, I was just clarifying.


----------

